# Great, informative videos about ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

These are the 3 most recent videos by Jodi Bassett. She is the most well informed and prolific patient activists I have ever known. Her information is top notch and reliable, and she's never been afraid of "rocking the boat". She's just a really great lady. For anyone interested in learning about ME you'll really enjoy these, and, I hope, will be intrigued and enlightened! And for anyone suffering with ME, you'll nod the whole time, and will really appreciate how Jodi so eloquently describes our disease!*1. 'Some facts about Myalgic Encephalomyelitis (and me)' 04:20*A brief description of some basic facts about M.E. and my experience withhaving M.E. for the last 13 years.See: 



*2. 'What getting Myalgic Encephalomyelitis feels like (to me)' 07:24*Some brief comments on what it feels like to get M.E. This video alsohighlights the importance of avoiding overexertion if you have M.E.See: 



*3. Treating Myalgic Encephalomyelitis: The basics 07:37 and 06:33*Some of the basics of how to live with, cope with and treat M.E.Part 1: 



Part 2:


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just bumping this up to share the information again.


----------

